# Moose buck



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats on the moose, you can tell from the pics you had a blast! " Ok its over bring your things" !!! I love that line, feels good to be the guy to say that, especially if you had a bit of friendly competition going in camp!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

My partener hunt together since 15 years. It was the 4 th. buck we kill (3 for me and 1 for him) Any one hou shoot does not matter. We are happy even it's the other one. Thats it frendship


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok,now i have finish the setting of the video. Here's a links:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sweet! but whats a moose buck? lol just kiddin


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats on the hunt well done cheers:darkbeer:


----------

